# GORUCK



## Mike Sullivan (Aug 23, 2016)

Greetings! 
As I prepare for MARSOC A&S, I have been signing up for fitness events such as the Spartan Race in order to create short term training goals that also prepare myself for A&S. Recently I stumbled across GORUCK, was very interested, and signed up for all three events. Does anyone else see the merit in using events like GORUCK as short term training goals? 
-Sully


----------



## jmar (Aug 24, 2016)

Don't get hurt...


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 24, 2016)

Do it, they are hard. But be cautious to avoid injury.


----------



## Totentanz (Aug 24, 2016)

Yes.  I'm not sure what business model they're running now; I did it when it was just the "Challenge".  It was worthwhile.


----------



## Mike Sullivan (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks for the input. I'm still trying to find a good balance between pushing myself and avoiding injury. I'm starting to learn that it's easier said than done.


----------

